# Slugs



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I want to get a twenty gauge(not a 12 because im small and its more expensive), if i load it up with slugs, how far could i get a yote with it, would i want to get one of those things that have the red dot in the center of it that glows, sorry i cant think of what its called but i dont want an actual scope because in some months i will be shooting rabbits coyotes and pheasants in one day, or should i just shoot them with shot


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd think as far away as you can accurately shoot the slug would be the limit. I can't imagine being able to take one at farther than 75-100 yards with slugs, though (not if I where the one shooting the shotgun anyways.)


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Coyote_buster, why don't you call them in closer? Makes for a highter percentage shot and you won't have to use slugs. 
I don't know of any serious predator hunter that uses slugs, at least out west.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote buster

If you shoulder your 12 gauge properly they don't kick too bad. If you don't get it shouldered properly that's a different story.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

its also the price of ammo and i will be shooting small stuff like squirells and rabbits and i wont want to spend expensive shells on them


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

WELL I DONT USE A SHOTGUN FOR COYOTE HUNTING. I HAVE KILLED THEM WITH A SHOTGUN WHILE HUNTING DEER AND OTHERS 20 TO 50 YARDS WITH 00 BUCK. I WHOULD HATE TO SEE YOU SPEND YOUR PAY CKECK ON SOMETIHNG THAT DONT WORK FOR YOU BUT IF YOUR GOING TO HUNT THEM WITH SLUGS YOU BETER KNOW YOUR FIREARM. I NEVER RECOMEND SHOOTING SLUGS OUT OF A SHOTGUN WITHOUT DOING YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST. IS YOUR GUN NEW OR USED OR ABLE TO SAFELY HANDLE THAT KIND LOAD. IS IT A GUN THAT IS CHOKED IF IT IS IT COULD CAUSE DAMAGE TO THE GUN OR MOST IMPORTANTLY YOU OR PEOPLE AROUND YOU.  THE SHOTGUNS THAT ARE RIFFLED ARE MADE FOR SLUGS ONLY. THE SCOPES I THINK YOU ARE THINKING OF ARE RED DOT SCOPES. I DONT KNOW OFF HAND OF A RED DOT SCOPE FOR A SHOTGUN BUT IM SHURE SOMEONE HAS THEM. MOST SHOTGUN SCOPES ARE LO MAG SCOPES. THE DISTANCE YOU CAN GET A CLEEN KILL VEREYS WITH YOUR FIREARM, YOUR AMMO, YOUR SHOOTING SKILLS. I WILL SAY 75 YARDS TOPS. DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND THEN GO TO THE RANGE AND PRACTICE TILL YOU ARE SHURE OF YOURSELFE YOUR LOAD AND YOUR WEPON. I HAVE MANY GUNS AND THEY ALL DO THEIR OWN JOB. YOU DONT USE A HAMMER AS A SCREWDRIVER BECAUSE ITS NOT THE TOOL FOR THE JOB. IF YOU DONT KNOW PRACTICE YOU WILL FIND THE RIGHT WAY. :lol:


----------



## Ohio Wally (May 10, 2007)

In southeastern Ohio I have many coyote stands. Out of all of them, I only have four rifle stands and the rest are shotgun stands. Don't worry about slugs in that 20 gauge. Take on the exciting challenge of getting those coyotes in close and let them have it with Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote or #4 Buck. Practice and pattern the gun to learn its maximum and reliable killing distance. Man, there is nothing like it!!!! Forget the red dot or scope.....you won't need it.[/img]


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Federal makes some slugs loaded with Barnes bullets, Guns & Ammo field tested them and got 5'' groups at 200 yards. They have all the ballistics of 500 Smith & Wesson handgun load. It ought to put em down.
:sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

is your shotgun rifled or a smoothbore? That would be the first question I would have. Some of these loads these days are capable of rifle-like accuracy out to 200 yards with the right optics and right barrel.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

after talking about it with some of my friends i have decided to get a 12ga because they said that if you get a good one it wont kick much harder then a 20, before i buy it i will talk about it shooting slugs and then i will get a box of slugs and try them to see how acurrate they are or if it aint worth it, i also found a thing in the cabelas catalog that you put in a 12ga and you can shoot 410, 28, or 20ga shells, so i might get one of those in 410 for shooting starlings, rabbits, squirells, ect. instead of expensive shells, has anyone seen them or had expirience with them, the scope i am talking about is called a red dot open sight, the ones where you look through the lens and you see a red dot in the middle, but after loking at customer reviews i dont hink i will get one


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

there are so many new technologies with the shotguns now days. Having used quite a few of them. I would break them into 3 categories for consideration. Smart to go with the 12 gauge, the modern setups kick far less than those a couple years ago. Actions, chokes, and projectiles will all make the kick vary. Here are 3 12 gauge setups I use. Benelli 3.5 chamber ,smooth bore, extra full ported choke, tru dot open sites, using hevi t shot out to 65 yards. Same Benelli with a improved choke,brenneke ko's (rifled slugs) out to 100 yards. Marlin slugmaster, fully rifled barrel, 3x9 scope, using hornady sst sabots out to 200 yards. All these setups work very well with the ranges.

Additional notes to consider. The 200 yard ranges are for fully rifled barrels only. They were not part of your original question but mentioned by some threads. The hevi shot loads are more expensive than the sabots. The rifled slugs are very reasonable in price. Care must be taken when trying to put a setup together. Not all chokes go with all ammuntion, due to the size of the choke or material of the shot. All combinations will shoot differently, thus patterning the combinations is very important. The most expensive highly rated shot and choke can pattern poorly. Thus is tough to say what will work best for each application. I can say one reason i got the Benelli was its adaptabilty for more more than one purpose. (duck, deer, coyote, turkey, and clay)

I have seen that chamber adapter sold thru Cabelas. I have never used it, but think it just adds further complications to patterning the shotgun. The 12 ga rounds for lesser quarry, are considerably cheaper that the specialty rounds for coyote or deer. But if you get it, i'd like to hear about it.


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i know winchester makes a slug for the 12 gadgue that they say they were getting groups of 3 inch at 200 yards i think the winchester xp but i dunno if they make them for 20 gadgue


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

Winchester has a few new loads i'll be checking out as well. The new XP3 is sabot slug that is for rifled barrels only,but one of their new 200 yard version. They also have a new extened range high density coyote shot, which interests me. I have used their copper high velocity extended range shot for turkey and have been extremely pleased with the results. Use of their turkey loads gives me high hopes of this coyote load.

Since part of the thread was concerned with the recoil. Winchester also makes a "winlite" version of their ammunition. This is lower recoil load of their better projectiles. Something a younger hunter might look at if they are flinching in anticipation of the recoil.

One other modification I added on my smooth bore were tru glo adjustible sites.........good for low light situations and aiming a slug.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

you can get bonded sabot slugs that are supposedly dead-on at 150 yards. i've used them before and ya thats about right in good conditions


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

OK I read your post and you do not have a shot gun at this time.
Get one with removable choke tubes. That way you can have a choke for tight full choke patterns, one for shooting slugs (rifled), more open choke for shooting close in birds.
Look at getting an auto loader as it will asorbe some of the recoil. You can find them used if you shop around to help reduce cost.

Patteren that shot gun with different loads. Bird shot for birds and squirrels. Buck shot and slugs for youtes and deer. Spend the money on shells to know just what your gun will do with what ever choke and shot you use.

I would limit my self to about 100 yards with slugs and less than that with buckshot by half. But that is me.

 Al


----------

